# Working for Tom Ford beauty?



## papillonlady (Sep 4, 2014)

Hello everyone! I have an interview for a Tom Ford Resident Artist position, currently I'm researching away. Has anyone worked for Tom Ford? How is it different from working with other brands? Is there training or do they expect alot with minimal support? What are your impressions of the artists & culture? Anything helps! Of course I'll share my findings with you guys too. Thanks.


----------



## CrysnMakeup (Sep 23, 2014)

I was curious to know how this turned out for you?


----------



## CrysnMakeup (Sep 23, 2014)

P.S. Forgot to add, I hope you got the position and if so, what is the TF culture like?


----------



## papillonlady (Oct 19, 2014)

Pardon the late reply, I didn't land the position perhaps I'm not quite ready in terms of being fairly new to cosmetics sales, growing my clientele. Tom Ford is a very specific brand in terms of guidelines and the aesthetic is architectural since Tom Ford himself studied it. Think oval nails, soft hilight and contouring, flawless brows, and a very polished look overall. The competition is probably fierce due to being a  Resident Artist. Hopefully this helps someone!


----------

